

Ask HN: Why do most US sites sort by total medals? - speg

The official (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sochi2014.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;medals) Sochi site, and many others rank nations by number of gold, then silver, then bronze.  But CNN, ESPN, NBC are all sorting by total medal count.
======
zimpenfish
Seems a bit churlish to point out that it's likely because it puts the USA at
the top...

